# Swimming too far out?



## mgates (Sep 20, 2011)

This spring something happened that changed Clem's life forever... she learned to swim! She's 11 months old and there is nothing that makes her happier than jumping into the water after a stick. 

My concern is that sometimes she goes _too_ far. The dog park by our house follows the river with a beach area for the dogs. If she accidentally over-swims the stick or sees something else she wants, sometimes she just keeps going. Yesterday she got wind of some ducks and swam halfway out into the river chasing them! The current was pretty strong and she had some trouble getting back... although it didn't seem to phase her at all.

Has anyone else had this problem? Like I said, it's the best part of her day so I don't want to keep her from swimming, but I worry one of these times she's going to get swept away by the current. It seems like each day her confidence goes up a little, and so does my anxiety!


----------



## mgates (Sep 20, 2011)

I forgot to add, when she goes too far out, I call her name and throw sticks closer to shore to try and get her to come get them. Sometimes it works. But yesterday when she was chasing the ducks, she was totally focused and didn't pay attention at all.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I know just what you mean - I have often worried about my Dane swimming to too far out when my husband throws sticks for him.

The other day when we were at the lake and my pup was in swimming a staffordshire bull terrier came swimming from way out on the lake, got out of the water and he was wearing a dog life jacket. It certainly didn't hamper him swimming - so there's an idea for you


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Anyone make a non-tangle-able floating 100' lead??


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

dmp-look into floating ski ropes - but be careful anything can tangle!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you put a life vest on her she may be in the water for an hour before she decides to come out.
The best thing you can do is work on recall. If you know a good trainer that can collar condition her for you. It would fix the problem.
I have one that loves the water and will swim for about 15 minutes at a time before I call her out. When she was younger I unloaded my pockets on the bank a time or two, thinking I was going to have to get in and save her.
She would get over tired and start splashing with her front feet and whining.


----------



## mrbnichols (Mar 22, 2012)

You guys are so lucky. I cant even get mine close to the water. I have coaxed her with her favorite toy, treat, you name it I even got in and tried to call her in. I am really not sure why she is scared cause nothing has ever gave her a reason to not like the water.


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

mrbnichols said:


> You guys are so lucky. I cant even get mine close to the water. I have coaxed her with her favorite toy, treat, you name it I even got in and tried to call her in. I am really not sure why she is scared cause nothing has ever gave her a reason to not like the water.


Ease off on her. Give her opportunities to be in/near the water, but don't urge/lure her in. We wrecked our first dog by trying to get her in the water before she was ready.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*mgates*, I agree with *TexasRed* - work on recall, and she should be fine. I had a similar experience last year when my oldest V Sophie went into pond after I threw a stick and didn't come out for five minutes. I didn't call her back, just watched her swim and chase the bugs on top of water. I did call my husband asking if I should worry haha. Well this one time became quite the routine throughout the summer. She would go in and stay there at least for 20 minutes. It was as if she was walking in the woods - strolling around the pond and chasing anything that moves in the water. I could recall her any time I wanted though. But I think it was pretty amazing to see her swim like this since she really wasn't that fond of water as a puppy and still won't go in if it's too cold. 

*mrbnichols*, take your time to train her. I taught my Sophie how to swim, and it took me about six months with a cold winter in between. Now she loves the water...mostly in the summer when it's warm : I went every single day to the pond with her and threw sticks in the water. Initially it started out with throwing a stick in the water, and Sophie was able to get it while standing on dry land. Then lots of praise and very special treats. Then I progressed to increase the distance - initially half a foot, then a foot - little by little so that she has to touch water with front paws and then stretch out the neck to get the stick. I didn't force her at all, and let her do it at her own pace. In fact, it didn't really matter to me if she will swim or not; it became such a part of our daily training, and it was a great bonding time as I cheered her like a mom cheers her child ;D Good luck!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I think having another dog going in and out of the water really helps teach a younger dog confidence in the water.

Our pup Boris has tentatively been in out of our local lake wanting to be near the older dog but yesterday it was hot..... and he went into the river several times en route to the lake just paddling. When we got to the lake and the older dog went in swimming that was it.... he didn't need to learn to swim, off he went swimming like a pro   

It gives us(and several on lookers) great pleasure to watch the dogs enjoying themselves in the water.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

You definitely need to have a way to bring her back. If not, I hope your a good swimmer. They can and eventually will get themselves into trouble, just like any one of us could. They don't understand the danger boats and pwcs pose either, so be careful.


----------

